
The Prophecies of Q - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/06/qanon-nothing-can-stop-what-is-coming/610567/
======
h2odragon
I feel they missed the chance to tie in the Nazi Bronies and GamerGate.

